# Powerbait Top 10



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

What's Your Top 10 Powerbait Colors From the 2008 Season


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't chuck cheese very often this year, but when I did, it was the Chartreuse that did the trick. We caught a few limits up at East Canyon on it earlier in the summer, before the water levels dropped. After they did, we stopped catching them.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm not much of a PB user, but I did work at a sporting goods store for a few years, and can tell you that Rainbow extra scent sparkle was by far the most popular seller. After that it was lemon twist, lime twist, chartreuse and yellow


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey TMF, do you ever fish with anything besides powerbait? Just curious, not trying to sound like a jerk.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Chartreuse, rainbow, and salmon peach.. I also like the lime and orange twist. I like to lean on Rocky Mountain Gold's orange bait every once in a while it seems to do the trick when powerbait don't work.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Hey TMF, do you ever fish with anything besides powerbait? Just curious, not trying to sound like a jerk.


worms, mallows, salmon eggs, lures, spinners,

are what i use when pb just doesnt seem to work.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I never use Power-bait !! :evil: 

It makes my finger's stink !! *\-\*


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

.45 said:


> I never use Power-bait !! :evil:
> 
> It makes my finger's stink !! *\-\*


+1

I never use the stuff. I have used it before and never had much luck for whatever reason.

Lately I've only been using artificial flies and lures. To me, it's just more gratifying catching fish that way. Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against bait or people that use it. But being mostly a catch and release guy, artificial is really the only way to go.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Never been skunked with Spring Green! I try not to use power bait as I get bored just sitting there. I think I am going to learn how to fly fish.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I use it as a last resort or bored like has been said. Most of the time it is on the second pole while lure or fly fishing with the other one.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

PB works ok, but I find most people use too much. I like about the size of an eraser on a small treble hook of whatever color hasn't dried up too much from the last year. I also like to mix and match my colors (bright orange + purple/ green + red white and blue, etc)


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I only use rainbow preditor carmel flavor


----------



## BIG DADDY (Sep 16, 2007)

I seem to have luck with Captain America while I am ice fishing.

Go UTES


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

As far as the dough, I like the rainbow sparkle, extra scent.

I really try not to use it unless it's the only thing picking up bites or if I'm watching my kid and can't pay close attention to the pole.

I like the linked power eggs though. I'll tip a worm with a chartreuse sparkle egg without thinking twice. That's one of the secrets to catching fish at Currant Creek Res. :wink:


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

i think you know the trick to catch a fish anywhere loah.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Deleted (accidental double post).


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

pintail said:


> i think you know the trick to catch a fish anywhere loah.


Yeah, yeah, yeah...I bet I can out-fish him any day at Quail Creek or Sand Hollow. :wink:

Just kidding, LOAH. Please don't hurt me. :lol:


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

One of my favorites to use is Chartreuse with Glitter in nugget form. Just the right amount for a #16 treble hook.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

.45 said:


> I never use Power-bait !! :evil:
> 
> It makes my finger's stink !! *\-\*


Seems like anytime I walk away from somewhere with stinky fingers I gotta grin on my face. -~|-


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

-()/-


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> pintail said:
> 
> 
> > i think you know the trick to catch a fish anywhere loah.
> ...


Did you not see Loahs Video post from the last couple days where he is pulling out white bass with a baitless J hook?   It was pretty funny Ive only been able to do that with bluegill in a frenzy.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > pintail said:
> ...


 :lol: 
Yeah, I saw it. Pretty funny stuff. I don't think I've ever caught a fish on a bare hook, but I don't remember ever trying it. Maybe some time when I'm out at Sand Hollow on my float tube and I get bored, I'll give it a try. There are a ton of little bluegill that I see swimming beneath me. The bass fishing at that lake is usually too good though to waste my time on tiny bluegill. We'll see. Maybe if I'm ever in a particularly playful mood, I'll give it a try. :wink:


----------

